# Cintiq 15sx, what do you think?



## Rot-Fuchs (Oct 4, 2006)

ive been keeping my eye on the lcd screen pen tablet (cintiq 15sx) and was wondering if anyone on FA uses one or one similar? id love to know if you do, how it works for you and if you dont, what you have and how it works for you too... im in the market for a good pentablet, so any info youve got would also help...


----------



## Bladewing (Aug 4, 2008)

I have on and off desired a Cintiq, but the pricetag has always turned me off of buying one, as it would cost more than two of my high end computers together (built both) unless I picked up the cheaper $999 one, which would still outrank my highest end computer by $200. I'm afraid of owning a peripheral more expensive than the box. LOL

I used to use the Intuos3, which I still recommend, especially to those who draw for either extended periods (4-8hrs a day) or mutiple pieces (2-10 drawings a day) as it handles mass production very well.

However currently I use the wacom Bamboo Fun, which not only withstands mass production, but also has an incredibly fast response time (took animation for two years. if you know about 30 second thumbnailing and two minute fleshouts, then you know why I need a faster response time) that makes up for it having half the pen pressure levels of the intuos3 (512 to the intuos3's 1024). It's cheaper by far, and in my opinion better. However! This is just my own personal experience.

I would recommend possibly finding a way to test out a Cintiq before purchasing it (as Wacom itself is difficult to work out returns or exchanges with... and most retailers only sell them online, which means heavy shipping fees for returns/exchanges). 

15sx? wow. I didn't even know they sold those anymore. That might be a good choice! Let  me know, if you end up getting one, how things go? I'd love to know


----------

